# front load washer



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I am looking at getting a front load or top load w/out aggitator.

Do you have either and what is your opinion of them?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my last two washers have been front loaders.. there are pro's and cons like everything else.PROS: uses less water, lots less soap, less dry time. gentler on the clothes. takes a lot of clothes at once CONS: (and they are getting better on this one) cannot leave the clothes in for extended (overnight)periods, with out running the risk of mildew. the load in the washer, is bigger than the capacity of the dryer. The gasket can eat socks and get nasty so you have to clean it out and keep an eye on it. Cost.. but when our 1st one died we didnt think about going back


----------



## countrydreamn (Jan 31, 2006)

I loved my front loader, miss it everyday and can't wait to get another one, hopefully two!!! 

Mine was a Maytag neptune I think it was the first series that they made of these and had serious issues with the door lock shorting out the mother board and mold in the inner gasket. But other wise I thought that it was a great machine that worked great until my guys started swimming in the mud in the garden and killed the water pump. Instead of replacing it I was given another machine that just needed a mother board, which was fine until it shorted out my board. So now I have two dead machine and no motherboards. 

I have a cheap largest size top loader I could find and afford at the time and I so dislike it. I am constantly behind on laundry because I just can't wash as much with the traditional top loader. 

A friend has a top loader without the agitator and she loves it.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I have had a maytage neptune frontloader and I really didn't care for it. For some reason it would leave grease spots on the clothes. I put my quilt into the washer and out it came with a huge grease spot :grump: This happened on towels and shirts as well. 

I had to have the motor replaced after 5 yrs. I also had the issue with mold around the gasket. I had that washer for almost 9 yrs. and it started to have other problems and the repairman said it wasn't worth fixing. 

But... I liked the fact that I was using less detergent and less water. So... I purchased a GE large capacity front load washer and matching dryer this past July. It is supposed to be an energy saver. 

So far the washer is performing well. One draw back is that for a stain cycle, heavy soiled load it takes over 2, yes, 2 hrs to complete that cycle. My DH reminds me of the Peanut's character "Pig Pen" and I have to use that stain cycle a lot. It really is a pain. I think, how much am I really saving if the washer is running for over 2 hrs. for one load?

I know you only asked about washers but I wanted to caution you on the GE dryer. I had to have the belt and motor replaced in the dryer. I had them replaced in Oct. :stars:

I never purchase the extended warranties on any appliances, but with this set from GE I think I will.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

We bought a Whirlpool Cabrio without the agitator. We got the largest one available. it is 5.0 cubic feet. It is not a front loader. I really like it. I didn't want a front loader because of the problems I have heard about with gaskets, mold, and not being able to add a garment after the load has started.
The Cabrio is very efficient. It measures the load and uses just enough water to wash the load. Since it is an HE, you have to buy HE detergent, but it is the same price. The problem we had was we had stocked up and had to take back 12 huge containers of detergent.
I think it really does a good job and the only complaint that I have is that it spins the load so fast that it wrinkles some some of the clothes. Jeans have to really be shook out good before they are put on the line, but they are really dry when they come of of the washer. It also has a setting for sheets and comforters so they don't tie themselves in knots when they are being washed - and they will if they are washed on the normal setting.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Could you possibly measure your washer and let me know the dementions? What type of flooring do you have it on?

Thanks!




Karenrbw said:


> We bought a Whirlpool Cabrio without the agitator. We got the largest one available. it is 5.0 cubic feet. It is not a front loader. I really like it. I didn't want a front loader because of the problems I have heard about with gaskets, mold, and not being able to add a garment after the load has started.
> The Cabrio is very efficient. It measures the load and uses just enough water to wash the load. Since it is an HE, you have to buy HE detergent, but it is the same price. The problem we had was we had stocked up and had to take back 12 huge containers of detergent.
> I think it really does a good job and the only complaint that I have is that it spins the load so fast that it wrinkles some some of the clothes. Jeans have to really be shook out good before they are put on the line, but they are really dry when they come of of the washer. It also has a setting for sheets and comforters so they don't tie themselves in knots when they are being washed - and they will if they are washed on the normal setting.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Whirlpool Cabrio dimensions - Depth: 27 in.
Height: 42 in.
Width 28 in. 

We have it in a laundry room with a concrete floor because it is attached to the garage. I have heard that they shouldn't be in an unheated/uncooled area because extremes in temperatures will screw up the motherboard.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had my Whirlpool Duet washer and dryer set for over five years now. I love them!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have the LG front loader and dryer. I love them. The clothes come out almost dry and they are lasting much longer. I use much less detergent and laundry aid. Hope that helps.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Nov 13, 2008)

I had a Kenmore for about 5 years before it died. I liked it because it used less hydro, water and detergent. I didn't like it because it didn't get my clothes as clean as a top loader. I also didn't like it because of the initial cost to buy. Never felt like I got my money's worth.
I went back to a top loader and in the spring plan on permanently hooking it up to my cistern so that I'm not using the well water and the water will be softer than what comes out of my well and so I'll use less detergent.


----------

